# NI Komplete 7 announced



## spacedout (Dec 17, 2007)

Here.

It's a pretty huge package - and some of the instruments that were taken out in previous versions (organs!!) have now apparently been reinstated


----------



## DrGeoff (Dec 27, 2007)

Not quite. The organs are now in Kontakt 4, rather than the old B4-II soft synth. They seem to have rationalised the product range, fitting whatever functionality that used to be in separate packages into Kontakt, Massive and FM8. I've still got the Vokator and Spektral Delay as well as Pro53 and B4 installed though.


----------

